# Running away when called



## Newreddog (Sep 13, 2012)

I have a 14 week old V and he has just recently began to run away from me when i call for him. Up until this point he has been good about coming when called. Why the regression? I have tried walking away from him and it works some of the time. Any ideas on teaching/ reinforcing the "Here" command?


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Long lead. Tug, don't reel, when they ignore. Don't use the command when they won't obey unless you can correct and reinforce. If you aren't able to do this, walk to the dog and get them.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

14 weeks? Lots of treats! Coming to you is the greatest. I used pounds of cut up cooked liver when my dogs were pups. And don't just give one each time. Sometimes give one, and sometimes give 10. A Jackpot. Then sometimes none. Keep him guessing but treats for a pup will be your best tool. Don't skimp but go get some liver and cook it up and cut it into little 1/4 inch squares.

Use the dog's name each time before a command. " Bailey. Here!" in a happy voice. When he comes treat. 

Short 2 minute to 4 minute sessions at this age. Short attention spans and keep it fun.

Have fun and don't fret. He is a baby.

RBD


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

The regression is natural. It's genetics. In order for him to be a hunting dog he has to be forward, and independent. He is mentally and physically becoming less dependent on you and is exploring his new found abilities and senses. It will pass,with some work, I promise.

Put him back on the leash and work him at the heel.
As SteelcityDozer already stated, put him on a check cord about 30-50 feet long and work him. He's going to be on a checkcord for a more than few months anyway, if you're looking for no slip performance.
Convince him in his mind that you can, and will, enforce a command from any distance.

He is only 3 1/2 months old, very much still a puppy, so do as RBD recommended. Lots of praise, positive energy, and a few treats interspersed here and there help the lessons go better. 
Do not chase after him though, unless he's in danger, he will believe it is a grand game, and then you have an issue to overcome later.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Gunnr said:


> The regression is natural. It's genetics. In order for him to be a hunting dog he has to be forward, and independent. He is mentally and physically becoming less dependent on you and is exploring his new found abilities and senses. It will pass,with some work, I promise.


Great words Gunner.
Let me add don't be surprised when it returns again at the pups teenage stage.
Its all apart of growing up to one day becoming a mature red dog.


----------



## Veebers (May 20, 2012)

We are experiencing the same with my prune age 6m...I had expected it! I won't call him more than twice. If he won't return,I head to where he is, rather than be reduced to an ineffective recall that he ultimately keeps ignoring... He has so many mates in the park now I can't blame him tbh - he has a great social life! 

When he does come running back to me i make a huuuuuge fuss of him. 😍


----------

